# Reparación de cámara CCTV



## david548 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hola gente, estoy tratando de reparar una cámara CCTV a la que no le funciona su salida analógica, se que no es el foco porque ya lo probé con la salida por IP y  funcionó perfectamente, se que el problema no es el televisor de vigilancia que uso porque anda bien inclusive con otras marcas del mismo modelo.

Es evidente después de varios diagnósticos al contactar con el soporte del fabricante que la cámara tiene un defecto en la salida de vídeo, por ello al no encontrar tutoriales útiles por internet sobre el tema, en vez de buscar una receta para que la amara funcione soldando esto o aquello, les pido a los que conocen más del tema si me pueden pasar algún enlace de sitios donde pueda por lo menos estudiar un material preciso (he buscado y es muy vasto todo lo que encontré, muchas veces bastante ambiguo para tener la pauta de saber lo que necesito para reparar fallas en la salida de una cámara analógica, al menos con una revisión estandar no vi pistas dañadas o falsos contactos en la misma.

por las dudas dejo el modelo de la cámara por si me pueden dar algún consejo extra, es una GXV3601_N de grandstream.

P.D ya averigué y esta fuera de garantía o reposición.


----------



## nocta (Nov 9, 2012)

Sin ofender, pero creo que lo mínimo es una foto de la cámara y el PCB.


----------



## miguelus (Nov 9, 2012)

Buenas noches david548

En estos casos hay que seguir una máxima... "_Si no sabes que hacer, no hagas nada_".

Intenta conseguir un esquema de la Cámara.

¿Tienes Osciloscopio y/o otro tipo de aparato de medida, p.e. Multímetro?
¿Tienes algún conocimiento acerca de señales de Video?

Si las respuestas son negativas tendrás una tarea que difícilmente saldrá bien.

Suerte.

Sal U2


----------



## david548 (Nov 10, 2012)

Hola Miguelus, tengo un mutímetro únicamente, es impresindible el osciloscopio para reparación de video? Nocta dejo este enlace con las fotos más importantes de la cámara:

http://www.visitelecom.asia/product/287/664/GXV3601-HD-CMOS-IP-Camera-HD/?o=default

el PCB está armado muy complejo y preferiría no desarmarlo ya que por el momento al menos funciona bien la salida por IP,

De lo que dice Miguelus agradezco mucho la máxima que me aconsejo, voy a hacer uso de mi criterio y ética y criterio profesional y dejare el asunto para algún service espesializado en reparación de cámaras, de todas formas  si me ha incentivado todo esto para investigar más sobre equipos de video, lo que he aprendido investigando para solucionar el problema me ha gustado mucho, me puse a buscar en wikipedia y ya tengo las primeras pautas para empezar a conocer más sobre el tema, cualquier site que me puedan recomendar para aprender un poco más muy agradecido saludos cordiales.


----------



## nocta (Nov 10, 2012)

La verdad que viendo el precio y que algo funciona, me parece que lo mejor es dejárselo a alguien que si se le rompe, por lo menos no se habra de gambas jajaja.

Está bueno igual el hecho de que te vengan las ganas de investigar. Es lo escencial para aprender


----------

